# My Petfinder page finally up!



## gentle giants (Aug 10, 2007)

I finally got the email from Petfinder about how to get my webpage set up, and I have been playing with it this morning. I have listed a couple of rabbits on there, but no pics yet. We jsut got a new 'puter, and I haven't got all my pics transferred yet. Buzz is the only one I have listed as adoptable right now, I have to get the rest neutered first. If anyone wants to donate to that.....? LOL Anyway, if anyone would like to check it out, I will update it with pics soon.

http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/IL456.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 10, 2007)

Its up!

So happy for you.:biggrin2:


----------



## Sealy (Aug 10, 2007)

It's up and working for me. 
I;m proud and happy for you. Great job!

~Sealy


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2007)

Huzzah! 

One thing- are you sure you want your address posted? I'm just worried that people might see it and then dump rabbits on your property. Since they'd have to call and set up a time to meet you anyway, leave the phone number but take off the address.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, is it on there? I didn't even realize that. I will see if I can take it off. I think it was on there because my address is the address of the shelter.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, I am starting to figure this whole thing out, LOL. I have made some updates, got pics on of my two buys that are now looking for homes, and figured out how to take my address off of the home page, LOL. Now if only I had my new building up! LOL


----------



## Sealy (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, one can get your address through your phone number as well. Just takes some google type detective work 
Don't get panicky though. Just carry a big stick and a mean Bunny!
Page looks great! I'll do a new building dance for ya! ( and me too while I'm at it  )


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmmm....I have heard of doing a rain dance, mabye if you alter the steps a little you could make it a raining money dance?


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

gentle giants, this is awesome! If you need any help with the petfinder page I'd be happy to help. I maintain one for Animal Control here so it wouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## polly (Dec 9, 2007)

looks great well done :biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 9, 2007)

I mainly need to get more pics taken. What did you guys think of the pics I had up of Buzz and Gabe? I have had lots of people check out their profiles, but very few inquiries, and I'm not sure why that is.


----------

